# Red Flag 16-2 Excercise



## davechng (Mar 30, 2016)

This is a full detail account of the Media day inside Nellis AFB for Red Flag 16-2

Full report and more pictures here
http://airwingspotter.com/red-flag-experience/

Being able to photograph between 2 runway with jets roaring beside you is quite an experience.


Enjoy!

DaveC


----------



## Click (Mar 30, 2016)

Great pictures. I especially like the first one. Well done Dave.


----------



## NancyP (Mar 31, 2016)

Cool! Do you wear those earmuffs that the gate crew use?


----------



## Roo (Apr 1, 2016)

nice Dave!


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 1, 2016)

Very cool. I was a Nellis over christmas but there was no flight activity.


----------

